# Bears



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

That sucks! Where were they at when the bears got them?


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about you loss. I really don't like bears.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Three rivers CA, patriot fencer (9,000 volts) ground mat guess the bear broke through shorted fence munched a few days


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Dave... Your offender might just be the great grandkid of a bear I distinctly remember knocking over one of those green round one gallon wine jugs from a picnic table up the hill at Potwisha in the mid 70's. Back before the days of bees bears were cute. Knowing now the pain they cause I would gladly jump back to that moment via a time machine and open the bottle for that sucker. A drunk bear would have a hard time opening up a hive after a gallon of two buck chuck....

Since its a little hard to shove a funnel down a bears throat: How about a chain link fence?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've heard putting down sheets of plywood with a bunch of nails face up works pretty good to. Maybe that could be a second line of defense. 

At least the bear's making healthy choices and only going after the good tasting hives with essential oil in them. Who wouldn't like spearmint flavored bee larvae topped off with some delicious honey? YUM!

I'm truly sorry if it's to early to joke about your loss. I meant for it to be light hearted and not salt in a fresh wound.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Joules, You need joules, lots of Joules, Big ones, small ones, skinny one, tall ones red white an blue Joules


----------



## JStephens (Jan 21, 2015)

Was the fence wire smooth or barbed, here in Northern Michigan we use barbed because their thick fur allows them to slide thru smooth, we also wire the 3 strans together (from top to bottom) between the post to make it harder to get thru. Some other beeks lay polebarn metal around the outside hooked to the ground rod for better shock therapy.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Well doesn't that just suck! I lost half my hives last year to a bear...I didn't even know we had bears. I up and moved all my hives as well for the season. Now I have them back and they are surrounded by 6 strands of 4-point barbed wire hooked up to a 2-joule 50 mile fencer. I have less than 1/4mile of fence in total, so I think it should act as a deterrent. I have also set up a trail cam, motion sensor to alarm in my house, and I moved them to line of sight from my house. They are within rifle range and I have the blessing of the DNR to halt any bear actively damaging my set-up via rifle. I hope to avoid last years losses as it's just sickening to see that much damage to the hives and bees. I feel for you.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Alternate live and grounded barb wire. You could even use alternate live barbed wire but may be illegal some places. As mentioned voltage rating alone may not be indicative of how it will perform when weeds grow up onto fence; the advertised voltage may not be there when you need it.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Very sorry about your hives. Everytime I read one of these I know I'm living on borrowed time raising bees in bear country.

Remember fences are deterrents and they don't always deter. Bears are incredibly strong and intelligent animals. If a bear has set his/ her mind that what's inside the fence is worth a good shock, they will take a little electricity. As I see it if your going to raise bees in bear country you need a good fence. If a bear defeats the fence and is rewarded you need to move what's left of your bees or remove the bear. Otherwise they will be back. It's likely that the bear has been into hives before and knows good chow when he smells it.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've read to that's it's best to bait your electric fence with something like bacon so when the bear comes out to explore their likely to put their wet nose on the bacon or their mouth and get a harder jolt.

Never tried it only what I've heard.


----------

